# Schneckensterben



## Libellchen (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Teich gibt es seit Neuestem ein Phänomen, das ich mir nicht erklären kann. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir zur "Geburtenkontrolle" zwei __ Sonnenbarsche gekauft, was zur Folge hatte, dass auch meine Teichschnecken kaum noch Nachwuchs bekommen. Deshalb habe ich mir dieses Jahr neue Posthornschnecken gekauft. Aber nach ein paar Stunden im Teich waren einige tot, die restlichen sehe ich nicht mehr. Daraufhin kaufte ich in einem anderen Zoogeschäft noch einmal welche, mit dem gleichen Resultat! Nun meine Frage an euch: kennt jemand dieses Problem? Es wäre schön, wenn ich einen Grund dafür erfahren könnte. Meine Wasserwerte sind übrigens in Ordnung, habe sie im Geschäft gleich überprüfen lassen, den Fischen und anderen gewöhnlichen Wasserschnecken geht es gut.

In der Hoffnung, etwas Hilfreiches zu erfahren, grüße ich euch alle,

Karin


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

Hallo

Weichtiere sind sehr empfindlich gegen Schwermetalle .
die prüft Dir kein Zoogeschäft .
wenn irgend wann mal "Teichpflegemittel" verwendet wurden 
oder 
Regenwasser mit viel Kupfer 
oder von Bitumendächern
in den Teich kommt







sieht´s schlecht aus 


niedrige KH und saures Wasser mögen __ Schnecken auch nicht 


mfg


----------



## Libellchen (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Hört sich aber nicht gut an! Anti-Algen-Mittel und Teichschlammlöser habe ich natürlich schon benutzt, aber die "normalen" __ Schnecken leben ja noch. Vor allem ging das Sterben sehr schnell, eigentlich ziemlich gleich nach dem Reinsetzen. Zuerst hatte ich das Wasser des Zoogeschäfts in Verdacht, weil in diesem Becken mehr tote als lebendige Schnecken waren. Deshalb kaufte ich die nächsten in einem anderen Geschäft.
Gibt es etwas, um den Schwermetallgehalt zu prüfen? KH und pH sind in Ordnung.

LG,
Karin


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

nix wirklich bezahlbares 

zu mal man gar nicht weiß nach was man wo suchen soll 

Kupfer Anreicherungen im Mulm 
in den Algen 

im Wasser

außerdem kann man eine Vorschädigung oder zuviel Stress vom Handel bis zum Teich gar nicht ausschließen



die __ Schnecken und die __ Muscheln sind bei Giftstoffen immer die Ersten 

(möglicherweise aber auch die Einzigen)


----------



## Libellchen (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

Ok, vielen Dank, dann muss ich eben damit leben, dass sich der wahre Grund nicht feststellen lässt, und künftig auf die schönen Posthornschnecken verzichten. Sehr schade!

mfG,
Karin


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

waren es denn überhaupt Teich- geeignete Posthornschnecken?? sonst wars denen vielleicht einfach zu kalt


----------



## Libellchen (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schneckensterben*

Hallo Susanne,

ja, es waren Teichposthornschnecken, außerdem ist mein Teichwasser im Moment ja auch recht warm. Aber vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Liebe Grüße,
Karin


----------

